# Pluzz & Apple TV avec iPad



## t@ierry (9 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai peut être raté un truc, mais il me semble que la semaine dernière, j'arrivais encore à envoyer mes émissions en direct (ou pas, en replay) vers mon apple TV avec l'application iPad francetv pluzz.
Maintenant, je n'ai plus l'option. Déjà que TF1, M6 et Canal fermaient les vannes, cela semble continuer avec le service public.

Ca a l'air encore disponible via iPhone (même application).

Y a t-il une autre appli permettant de dupliquer sur son réseau vers sa télévision via apple TV ?

merci,
t@ierry


----------

